# Cattleya warscewiczii alba (‘Firmin Lambeau’ FCC/RHS x ‘Kathleen’ AM/AOS)



## terryros (Apr 8, 2021)

The only remarkable thing about this first-bloom flower is that it bloomed and is blooming earlier in the year than I thought it should. Ever since I read Chadwicks’ quote about warscewiczii, “Most hobbyists in the United States do not grow or flower Cattleya warscewiczii well”, I have been pessimistic about blooming this species.

‘Firmin Lambeau’ FCC/RHS (1912) is said to be the first natural true alba Cattleya warscewiczii. I don’t have any information on the size of ‘Firmin Lambeau’ but online pictures are found demonstrating its “large size and good shape” as Chadwicks put it. ‘Kathleen’ was awarded an AM/AOS in 2008 with 5 flowers with a horizontal NS of 19.4 cm and a vertical NS of 21 cm.

This cross of ‘Firmin Lambeau’ x ‘Kathleen’ was made by a private grower from whom Jerry Fischer of Orchids Limited acquired seedlings a number of years ago. I don’t know if each parent was known to come through an unbroken line of divisions or whether some mericloning seeped in.

I anxiously bought a seedling 6 years ago as I learned that my LED lighting should be satisfactory for high light orchids. The plant grew steadily and was divided to become two multi-growth plants, but I never had a sheath or bloom.

Last August, the front lead of each plant developed two new growths. They grew slowly through winter in my plant room, but in January as I increased the day length and temperature the growths accelerated and became thicker and taller than any previous ones. While I was pleased, I didn’t expect blooming this year.

When the first new leaf on each plant parted enough to peer inside, I could see sheaths. Soon after, the sheaths began to swell, and buds quickly emerged on both plants before the leaves were fully grown. I think the time from when I first saw a bud near the top of the sheath to when the flower opened is faster than about any other unifoliate Cattleya I have bloomed. Only the first growth on each plant is blooming, each with two flowers.

I think the flower coloration and shape are good, but the horizontal natural width is only about 13.0 cm and the height is 15.0 cm. Maybe future blooms will get larger, but the plants are in the largest pots I want to accommodate in my plant room and are multigrowth, so I don’t think I can make the plants much bigger.

The impressive round, full blooms of the complex white hybrids Bow Bells, Bob Betts, and Jose Marti I have are great, but I am learning to appreciate the alba forms of various species like warscewiczii.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2021)

Lovely! It’s so much sweeter when you’ve grown the plant up from a seedling,
David


----------



## PeteM (Apr 8, 2021)

terryros said:


> View attachment 26809
> 
> 
> The only remarkable thing about this first-bloom flower is that it bloomed and is blooming earlier in the year than I thought it should. Ever since I read Chadwicks’ quote about warscewiczii, “Most hobbyists in the United States do not grow or flower Cattleya warscewiczii well”, I have been pessimistic about blooming this species.
> ...



Fantastic! Thanks for sharing, I’m glad the seedling bloomed out for you and is all white. I also have this exact cross in my collection. Purchased from Peter Lin of Diamond orchids in 2018. I actually had this exact same cross previously, but lost the plant in a repotting attempt at the wrong time when I thought my repotting and conditions were invincible, learned the hard way. ‘Roots after bloom’ category and cool growing. After your post I ran to check my plant.. one new lead that looks to have potential. I have not moved this orchid in years and it has since sent roots in all directions. I hope to have a bloom this summer, if I get a sheath sounds like the buds and flowers will develop rapidly. Small orchid world, this guy is probably from the same flask as yours.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2021)

Very nice...and not very common at all. I have seen some EBay ads for this clone or an alba warscewiczii and left it alone. Interestingly, Peter Lin had 2 available a couple years ago. When I inquired about them he told me they were sold. I have a 2 growth division of Firmin lambeau now that sent up two large growths this past winter also. I will post a pic if it blooms.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2021)

Terryos and PeteM...I would love to exchange pollen with the hopes of some flasks of this cross.
(Firmin lambeau x Kathleen) x (Firmin Lambeau)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2021)

Very nicely bloomed Terry. Since it’s first bloom, it will only get the bigger size on 3rd bloom and beyond.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, all. I am so glad I'm not the only one with plants growing roots all over the place!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> View attachment 26809
> 
> 
> The only remarkable thing about this first-bloom flower is that it bloomed and is blooming earlier in the year than I thought it should. Ever since I read Chadwicks’ quote about warscewiczii, “Most hobbyists in the United States do not grow or flower Cattleya warscewiczii well”, I have been pessimistic about blooming this species.
> ...


Beautiful! Good growing!


----------



## terryros (Apr 9, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Terryos and PeteM...I would love to exchange pollen with the hopes of some flasks of this cross.
> (Firmin lambeau x Kathleen) x (Firmin Lambeau)


I wouldn't want to breed with this plant just yet. I think it shows only a bit of promise. Right now, I wouldn't declare it a winner. Too small, substance to light, petals/sepals recurving after hit is open a while. Maybe after another blooming or two I will be more confident that it has something to contribute.


----------



## terryros (Apr 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Fantastic! Thanks for sharing, I’m glad the seedling bloomed out for you and is all white. I also have this exact cross in my collection. Purchased from Peter Lin of Diamond orchids in 2018. I actually had this exact same cross previously, but lost the plant in a repotting attempt at the wrong time when I thought my repotting and conditions were invincible, learned the hard way. ‘Roots after bloom’ category and cool growing. After your post I ran to check my plant.. one new lead that looks to have potential. I have not moved this orchid in years and it has since sent roots in all directions. I hope to have a bloom this summer, if I get a sheath sounds like the buds and flowers will develop rapidly. Small orchid world, this guy is probably from the same flask as yours.
> 
> View attachment 26810
> View attachment 26811


That is enough growths and they are large enough for the cross to bloom. I think it is just a question of what the light, water, and nutrition are at the critical point when the growth is deciding about forming buds. Probably happening even now with that growth.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> I wouldn't want to breed with this plant just yet. I think it shows only a bit of promise. Right now, I wouldn't declare it a winner. Too small, substance to light, petals/sepals recurving after hit is open a while. Maybe after another blooming or two I will be more confident that it has something to contribute.


Actually, I have to get mine to bloom also...


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 9, 2021)

Very well grown. Flower is beautiful! Like other said …. you will get bigger flowers and more flowers per spike.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 9, 2021)

Beautiful! Good to know these can be bloomed under LEDs!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2021)

That is gorgeous!


----------

